# Quiver question



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2008)

What kind of quiver do you use while hunting?

And for those of you who use a bow quiver, have you noticed it affecting your arrow flight? Not aim, mind you, but the actual quality of your arrow flight.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't like the weight and feel of a bow quiver.

Don't like the fumbling around my legs with a hip quiver.

The way back quivers are held on, isn't very lady like.

Jack taught me how to use a back pocket.  Works for me.

Oh yeah and that "I only got one good arrow" choice would be me as well.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2008)

well i voted side/hip but mine really aint neither......it's a dawgware and i use it fer shoots and hunting and it's the cat's meow........


----------



## Mudfeather (Aug 20, 2008)

well i voted side/hip but mine really aint neither......it's a dawgware and i use it fer shoots and hunting and it's the cat's meow........

I copied Johns post


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 20, 2008)

Although I haven't hunted with my recurve yet, I intend on using the Catquiver Mini that I just bought.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 20, 2008)

Another vote for the Dawgware.Carrys hunting stuff, and arrows . Protects your feathers and hides them as well from critters,slides behind your back when going through thickets and will hold several broadhead arrows and a judo or two as well as a few" loose a lot "squirrel arrows.   
    I do not like a quiver on my bow. It will make your arrows shoot stiffer.RC


----------



## JohnK3 (Aug 21, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> I
> Don't like the fumbling around my legs with a hip quiver.



Just slap'em.  Just because your hip quivers, don't mean they gotta go pawing your legs.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 21, 2008)

Dawgware here too.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 21, 2008)

I've always used a bow quiver but I have a MOAB that will be here in two weeks that has me considering using a dawgware.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 21, 2008)

I have used them all and am still not sure what is best

I don't like the weight of a bow quiver on a straight limb longbow but I don't mind one too much on a recurve or a short hybrid longbow. I don't worry about game seeing the fletchings but the feathers do get torn up going through brush and all.

I have two nice back quivers that a friend made me but they interfere with a backpack or tree stand and my arms are too short to reach the arrows without shifting the quiver.

For the last several years I have used a homemade version of the Asbell quiver. This year at the TBG banquet I won a new type quiver that I think might work well also.

here are pictures of both quivers.


----------



## belle&bows (Aug 21, 2008)

I fought this over and over in my head and wound up gettin a game plan gear spot and stalk pack. One shoulder pack with a quiver attachment that I have a quikee quiver attached to. Quiver rides under right arm pit down on side sorta like the asbell. Someone mentioned it when I was pondering the quiver question. Don't remember who, but Thanks. Gonna give it a try.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 21, 2008)

Home made hog-haulin quiver.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 21, 2008)

robert carter said:


> I do not like a quiver on my bow. It will make your arrows shoot stiffer.RC



This is the main reason I asked. I took the Selway off of my bow a couple of days ago and shot a few arrows (OK, a bunch of arrows) and they flew better than when I had the quiver on the bow. I'm thinking I may have to make a change.


----------



## Keener (Aug 21, 2008)

Dawgware Quiver.
Great in tight stuff or at the 3D range.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 21, 2008)

Kwickee Kwiver

With a bow quiver, you gotta learn to shoot with it on.  Bow shoots entirely different with it of.

Never noticed any difference in arrow flight either way.

3-D I like a back quiver, or a hip pocket quiver


----------



## GeorgiaHunter (Aug 21, 2008)

I Voted for a back quiver I guess my catquivers fall into that slot . I've got 1 original catquiver and a catquiver 5 . They are about the best thing since grits and someone decided to put ice and sugar in tea .


----------



## Ol'Recurve (Aug 21, 2008)

Asbell quiver works great, hip quivers too both get the unbalanced bow back where it should be. Hill quiver is OK in open country it' not much in the swamp thickets though.


----------



## ccbunn (Aug 21, 2008)

So far, a bow quiver has been the best for me and my favorite is the EFA bow quiver.  I've ordered a tube type quiver and will report on it after I've had a chance to try it out.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 22, 2008)

I can certainly see how the Dawgware quiver and other similar quivers are favorable, especially for you swamp stalkers. I can see where a bow quiver would would just be something else for vines and limbs to get tangled on. I have always used a bow quiver and cannot tell if it negatively effects my shooting or not, at least I haven't noticed it if it does. I like having the arrows right there where I can see what I am pulling out next. I rarely carry more than four arrows so a larger quiver just isn't necessary for me on most of my hunts.

I have never liked any type of back quiver for many of the reasons already noted by others and that would be my last choice. If I went with a naked bow I think I would prefer the Dawgware type.


----------



## fountain (Aug 22, 2008)

dawgware here and have a cat quiver 1 for the compound stuff.  the cat is kinda aggrevating to me.  hard to put arros in without looking or moving much and judos are hard to keep in if you shoot a longer style head


----------



## Wesdoug (May 20, 2013)

What type of quiver is the lower one ifbyoundont mind me asking?? I've been looking for one along those lines


----------



## frankwright (May 20, 2013)

Wesdoug said:


> What type of quiver is the lower one ifbyoundont mind me asking?? I've been looking for one along those lines




http://safarituff.com/arrowmaster.html


----------



## dutchman (May 20, 2013)

JohnK3 said:


> Just slap'em.  Just because your hip quivers, don't mean they gotta go pawing your legs.



How'd I miss this one the first time around?


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 20, 2013)

dutchman said:


> How'd I miss this one the first time around?



The same way I missed that turn off on the way to Culloden one morning.


----------



## Bucky T (May 21, 2013)

I use a bow quiver.  One of Big Jim's.

I've always shot with a quiver on my bow.  Compound and Trad.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2013)

My favorite for hunting is a side-stalker type quiver that hangs just above belt level under my right arm . I make them out of bamboo and leather, sometimes poplar bark. I absolutely hate a bow quiver, don't like hip quivers at all, and back quivers are too hard to get an arrow out of without a lot of movement. The sidestalker type is a good compromise. You can tuck it under your arm when crawling through brush or crawling on your hands and kness stalking a hog, the arrows are easy to reach, or you can wear it like a back quiver to get it out of the way if you need to.


----------



## broadhead (May 21, 2013)

I currently use a bow quiver, but the dawgware looks like a new alternative. Good thread!


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2013)

Bow quiver. I've got one of everything else...... but the bow quiver has always been my favorite.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 21, 2013)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Kwickee Kwiver
> 
> With a bow quiver, you gotta learn to shoot with it on.  Bow shoots entirely different with it of.
> 
> ...



X2.  Same here.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 21, 2013)

Ive shot only bow quivers mid 60's....Telling how old I am now..


----------



## Skunkhound (May 21, 2013)

I've only hunted with bow quivers. I like that my arrows are right there when I need them, and its one less thing on my pack, or tied to my stand. I've considered going to the bow elite tube/side quiver, and just might check one out in the future. I don't notice any performance differences in my bow, but its obviously a little heavier.


----------



## Blueridge (May 21, 2013)

Use them all but really like my Safari Tuff   Back quiver. I like and use bow quivers too, they feel a little different at the shot but don't seem to affect accuracy. Practice-practice.


----------



## bam_bam (May 21, 2013)

my bow quiver doesnt change the quality of flight but it does effect point of impact. I like to shoot bare bowed but cant find a non bow quiver I like.


----------

